# Online MC?



## tis_me_tania

I guess I'm looking for opinions. Would you go for an online MC such as this:

Online Couples Assessment on Your Relationship

I've actually spent the last 2-3 days looking into this company. It appears to be based on many different scientific methods and research/principles, it's also horrifically expensive. While H and I can afford it, I'm afraid that it'll be a waste of time and money. 

We're doing some counseling now and the guy literally just sit there, asks a questions, sits there, comments, sit there. Too busy being impartial and PC, nothing is actually being done and it's 60€ every time we see his useless face. 

How does the above look to you? Would you go for something like this?


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Didn't click on the link, but, no. 

Find a better in person counselor.


----------



## tis_me_tania

Would it really be so different?

My reasons for looking online is that then we could have an English-speaking person. I'm American but live in France and while my French is at a decent level, I cannot always express myself in the exact way that I would like. H is French but fluent in English and he wouldn't have this constraint.

Add to that that couples counseling isn't as widely available as it is in the states and I feel like the options are limited, but I guess we should take a better look here too, as we really haven't. I just feel so turned off by the passiveness of the current guy we have...but I guess surely they all can't be as useless. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

tis_me_tania said:


> Would it really be so different?
> 
> My reasons for looking online is that then we could have an English-speaking person. I'm American but live in France and while my French is at a decent level, I cannot always express myself in the exact way that I would like. H is French but fluent in English and he wouldn't have this constraint.
> 
> Add to that that couples counseling isn't as widely available as it is in the states and I feel like the options are limited, but I guess we should take a better look here too, as we really haven't. *I just feel so turned off by the passiveness of the current guy we have...but I guess surely they all can't be as useless. *
> 
> Thanks for the input.


That's very true. I've been to two bad marriage counselors (like yours) and one good one. I've been to 2 good individual counselors and one I'd describe as "eh.." 

What makes a difference, to me at least, is homework. And actually offering advice. And telling you when you're wrong. 

I'd keep looking! I really think non-verbal communication is very important in counseling. You can't get that online.


----------

